# Tivo HD: new hard drive + killhdinitrd + extraction



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

I recently got a Tivo HD. The first thing I'd like to do is upgrade the hard drive to 1 TB.

I already purchased one of the western digital green hard drives.

There are a couple of options I see to perform this upgrade:
Option 1. Use WinMFS. This website has some nice instructions with pictures: http://i.engadgethd.com/2008/04/17/how-to-upgrade-your-tivo-hd-with-winmfs/

I feel pretty confident that I can do this upgrade in this manner.

Option 2. Use instantcake. It costs $20, so option 1 might be better for me. http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...ategory_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=229

Once I get that out of the way, I'd like to be able to extract shows from the Tivo HD to my laptop. I had a Series 2 tivo before and tivotogo was a nifty feature. I know that others had been able to hack the tivo to perform extraction (and other things) even before tivotogo came about.

The drawback with TivoHD is that now many of the shows (even the non-HD shows I used to be able to get with the Series 2) are flagged and cannot be transferred to the PC.

I understand that the first step I need to take to use killhdinitrd. Now, here is where things get difficult for me. I know where to download it at ************ http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36692

killhdinitrd is even offered as part of a $5 download http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/lba48_bootcd.cfm but it's not clear if it includes a killhdinitrd-modified kernel for tivo hd (only series 2 is mentioned).

Although the steps to install killhdinitrd are here http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36693

1) get killhdinitrd
My comment: I think I can do that.

2) get a virgin copy of a compatible kernel from a backup / friend / whatnot
My comment: I think I can use WinMFS and create a back-up from the hard drive in my Tivo HD.

3) put both on a fat32 hd in your pc, boot into linux or from a mfstool, ptvupgrade lba48 or sleeper (ick) iso and apply killhdinitrd to the kernel (the ptv iso currently has pre-modded kernels but that may change)

4) transfer the killhdinitrd'd kernel to /var in your sleeper'd tivo and install it to hda3 & hda6 with "dd if=/var/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda3" and "dd if=/var/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda6"

(at this point the tivo will still use the wacky boot parms, romfs & monte, but it'll work just fine)

My comment: And this is where steps 3 and 4 get me a little lost. Any guidance as to how I'm going to "apply killhdinitrd to the kernel" and "transfer the killhdinitrd'd kernel to /var" would be much appreciated.

OK: assuming I can do all of this (after some I get some help on the paragraph above), then I have to figure out how to transfer shows.

I've heard of tytools, mfs_ftp, TivoWebPlus, etc. Any recommendations for the Tivo HD?

I may ask more things later as things progress (or don't  )


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

garrubal said:


> There are a couple of options I see to perform this upgrade:
> Option 1. Use WinMFS. This website has some nice instructions with pictures: http://i.engadgethd.com/2008/04/17/how-to-upgrade-your-tivo-hd-with-winmfs/
> 
> I feel pretty confident that I can do this upgrade in this manner.
> ...


use mfslive or winmfs. they're free and easy to use. save yourself $20.



> I understand that the first step I need to take to use killhdinitrd.


Nope. killhdinitrd will do you no good for a TivoHD. You need to hack your PROM first, then modify your existing kernel manually, with replace_initrd, or use a custom kernel.


> I've heard of tytools, mfs_ftp, TivoWebPlus, etc. Any recommendations for the Tivo HD?


They all work on a TivoHD, I use mfs_ftp and TWP on both of mine. However, until you socket your prom (or have someone else do it), they won't do you any good. Spend some time at ddb reading in the Series 3 Support forums.


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

Da Goon,

Thanks for the reply. You saved me some time.

OK, the hard drive upgrade to 1 TB was successful.

Now I need to proceed with the PROM hack.

Omikron has this page on another forum: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53722

Does anybody know if someone else provides a similar service?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not aware of anyone else explicitly offering prom replacement services. Both of my THD's came straight from Omikron already modified.

If you're definitely wanting to get it done and not do the rework yourself, you could get a willem programmer from ebay, buy a blank chip and program it yourself, then get someone possibly from an electronics repair shop or something to do the rework. Of course, you'd need to get the prom code in the meantime to write to the new chip, but a strategic PM could take care of that.


----------



## cartouchbea (Jan 14, 2009)

garrubal said:


> Does anybody know if someone else provides a similar service?


I no longer offer a PROM socketing service.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Digital extraction and references to the "other" forum aren't allowed on TCF. I thought I'd mention this for the information of a couple of posters, before a moderator just deletes this thread.

The OP can modify his tivo. An alternate solution is to contact his cable company and see if they'll remove the copy flag from some channels.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm guessing the restrictions on extraction talk have been relaxed somewhat ever since TivoToGo has been introduced. The files transferred using TTG are essentially no different than those transferred by other means, except in the case where they have been flagged by the provider. They appear on the PC using a different wrapper (i.e., .tivo vs. .ty) but can otherwise be manipulated in the same way using VideoReDo or other similar utilities.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Obviously discussion on extraction using tivo tools (Tivo Desktop) or tools that use TTG as basis to transfer (py tivo) are allowed.

Obviously references to the other forum still aren't allowed. The word filter edited posts in this thread.

I made my point so the OP knows what happened if a moderator decides to just delete this thread.


----------

